# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Forum, cours et tutoriels sur SAS ?

## marie mouse

Bonjour  toutes et  tous,

Sur mon lieu de travail, je vais bientt devoir travailler avec SAS. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, SAS est un logiciel de statistiques trs puissant.

Sera-t-il possible d'avoir ce forum un jour? Et pourquoi pas aussi ajouter des tutoriaux, des FAQ, etc?

A bientt,

Marie

----------


## Mark Havel

Je pressens que la rponse officielle sera : "pourquoi pas, tu veux commencer quand ?".
Si j'ai bien compris comment a marche, proposer ne suffit pas et il vaut largement mieux avoir du concret prt  tre publier, donc tre prt  fournir des ressources, des tutoriels,... ou  donner du temps pour faire modrateur... Bref, il faut proposer d'tre actif pour que a avance vraiment.

----------


## Marc Lussac

::fleche::  On trouve quelque questions SAS dans le *forum autres langages*. Quand tu aura fait 20 questions et rponses sur SAS ton forum SAS sera ouvert.

 ::fleche::  Pour ce qui est des cours, articles, tutoriels et faq sur SAS nous serons heureux de les publier quand tu nous les aura envoys  ::mrgreen::

----------


## fafabzh6

Bonjour,
Je rebondis sur cette question car je pense qu'il pourrait tre intressant de crer un forum couplant divers langage de programmation statistique tel que SAS, R (ou S) et SPSS.
Qu'en pensez-vous?

----------


## Duc Lebowski

Juste pour apporter mon soutient  cette dmarche. (a fait un petit moment que je n'ai pas pratiqu SAS mais je pense pouvoir apporter quelques questions/rponses). Par ailleurs je connais des statisticiens qui seraient trs intresss par une telle rubrique.

----------


## fafabzh6

Je suis bien videmment motiv et intress pour tre Modrateur sur ce forum et pour raliser des cours, articles, tutoriels et FAQ sur SAS et R.

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Je suis bien videmment motiv et intress pour tre Modrateur sur ce forum et pour raliser des cours, articles, tutoriels et FAQ sur SAS et R.


alors rdige des articles/tutos et contact le responsable de la rubrique concerne (probablement Millie)  :;): 

Pour la modration, c'est une toute autre histoire.

----------


## millie

> alors rdige des articles/tutos et contact le responsable de la rubrique concerne (probablement Millie) 
> 
> Pour la modration, c'est une toute autre histoire.


C'est Adrien Artero depuis peu  :;): 

On te contactera sous peu

----------


## fafabzh6

J'attend de vos nouvelles.
Joyeuses Ftes
Fafabzh

----------


## millie

> J'attend de vos nouvelles.
> Joyeuses Ftes
> Fafabzh


Ah oui, je crois que les ftes nous ont un peu tous occups  ::D: 
Je vais relancer Adrien

----------


## fafabzh6

> Ah oui, je crois que les ftes nous ont un peu tous occups 
> Je vais relancer Adrien


Ca c clair  :;):

----------


## Marc Lussac

*Forum SAS* cr  ::):

----------


## fafabzh6

> *Forum SAS* cr


Merci bien!

----------

